# Anyone know this guy?



## DKR_GTO (Oct 10, 2006)

I was bored going through streetfire.net, and I found a pretty pointless race (Dodge Dakota Vs. GTO) but this car sounds so good! anyone know this person, and if so...MODS? Link here : http://videos.streetfire.net/hottestvideos/4/1f84b647-ebd2-43c3-89a3-982400fea79f.htm


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

I don't know, but I wish we had a track that nice to run on!


----------

